# High end nail polish



## FairyRave (Jul 18, 2004)

I have never bought any high end nail polish yet. I've been thinking about trying some of the high end nailpolishes because they have got some great reviews. But are these polishes really worth the expensive price tag? If any of yall have tried some really expensive nail polish it would be nice if you could tell me the quality and your personal experiences. I'm especially interested in Chanel nail polish Nars nail polish Lancome nail polish Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## allisong (Jul 18, 2004)

Originally Posted by *FairyRave* I have never bought any high end nail polish yet. I've been thinking about trying some of the high end nailpolishes because they have got some great reviews. But are these polishes really worth the expensive price tag? If any of yall have tried some really expensive nail polish it would be nice if you could tell me the quality and your personal experiences. I'm especially interested in Chanel nail polish Nars nail polish Lancome nail polish Any help will be greatly appreciated. I've tried Chanel and Lancome and honestly you're really only paying for the name..There isn't anything remarkable about them..you can find similar shades in other line for much cheaper..Save your money


----------



## KittySkyfish (Jul 19, 2004)

Same here. I've used Lancome, Nars, Chanel, YSL, Awake, Versace (most of those were gratis...not like I'd pay $$ for dept. store nail polish) and I see no difference than OPI or Essie. Or even Maybelline! By the dept. store brand if the shade really rocks your boat. Other than that, it's no different.

Originally Posted by *allisong* I've tried Chanel and Lancome and honestly you're really only paying for the name..There isn't anything remarkable about them..you can find similar shades in other line for much cheaper..Save your money


----------



## Haloinrverse (Jul 19, 2004)

i agree that high end polishes are pretty much the same as drugstore, with the exception of chanel. their polishes actually last past a day for me. (i do the whole base coat top coat thing, three strokes of color per nail, etc, and all polish except chanel chips on me after a day.) if youre looking for unique colors, try hard candy and mac. i dont get to wear polish often because of my profession, but when i do, i like to splurge on delux polish. the bottles are just so cute.


----------



## FairyRave (Jul 19, 2004)

It's great being a girl!


----------

